# Excellent PCD Experience



## NHRef (Jul 29, 2021)

I arrived in Spartanburg on June 8 for my M240i xDrive delivery on June 9. 

Quick tip - I took a 6:00 a.m. flight from MHT to Reagan, connecting to Greenville. I was at the Marriott by 11:00 a.m. Pretty darn early but it paid off. Another PCD couple who lived in VA near DC was scheduled on a 5:00 p.m. flight that never left. Nor the one after it. They got a rental car about 10:00 p.m. and drove the 6.5 hours to Spartanburg, arriving a couple of hours before PCD started. If you’re going, allow for travel delays.

The Marriott’s staff were excellent. The two drivers (with BMW X5s, of course) knew more about PCD than my sales rep back home. They were genuinely enthused about my PCD - and took me to a great BBQ place for lunch and then over to the BMWCCA museum.

If doing PCD in the next few months, definitely take in the “50 Years of M” exhibit at the BMWCCA Foundation’s museum. Twenty-five M cars of different vintages, all with interesting stories. Well worth your time, especially if you do arrive early and have the afternoon free before the PCD.

The PCD staff were great. (How does a person in their 20s get so good at instructing?) I especially enjoyed the braking exercises and the road course. It was great to use BMW’s copy of my car while learning how well it accelerates, handles, and brakes. 

The classroom session, which came first, was very good, too. We drove X5s from the center to the factory across the road for the tour. Apparently only PCD participants are presently allowed to take the one hour factory tour. Afterward, we took the X5s to BMW’s off road course. I tried but, no surprise, could not tip mine over.

The two hour introduction to my car was thorough and yet not long enough. I have called the BMW geniuses a few times since. This was no fault of the delivery person, it is just that after driving a 1996 e36 and a 2002 MINI Cooper S, the electronics on the M240i are overwhelming at times.

I spent the first night in Asheville NC then made my way up a good portion of the Blue Ridge Parkway before ultimately driving more highways. In the end, I drove through SC, NC, VA, WVA, PA, NJ, NY, CT and MA before returning home to NH some 1,400 miles later.

Which means the break-in period was met within four days. Lime Rock, here I come!


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Excellent! I more or less took 95 back up from SC to MA. Break-in was just about done when I got home.


----------

